# Picking issues



## liothomas (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi friends,

I'm struggling the pentatonic scales to the ground, slooooowwly 

But i'm much more comfortable picking with my thumb than the pick (specially when up down the same string)

How can I leverage my pick technique?

Thank you !


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, that method works for Mark Knopfler, so why not!?! If it's comfortable, do it!

For me, my method has evolved. When I first started playing guitar, my fulcrum point was my elbow which isn't very efficient. Then I started using my wrist as my moving point and gained a lot of accuracy and fluidness to my playing. After getting into Eric Johnson, I learned to incorporate forefinger and thumb movements (while holding the pick) in an almost circular motion when playing runs and leads - a technique that he uses. This made me much faster and more accurate but took years to get used to. 

I'm not too sure what your skill level is right now, but I would recommend utilizing a fluid wrist movement to play your scales. Another thing to keep in mind is the pick you're using. If you want to be more of a "shredder" a thicker pick might give you a bit more to work with. I'm an .88mm kind of guy and haven't strayed away from that gauge for years.

Here's a quirky thing. I used to be really pathetic at fanning my pick and eventually got better at it due to the jackets and hoodies that I wear. I developed this habit of grabbing the zipper tab like a pick and fanning it up and down as if I were playing a Dick Dale type of run. I kept at it and eventually got a lot better at fanning my pick. Weird I know, but it worked.

My point is, keep at it and it'll all fall into place. This is a fun time in your guitar playing days as it'll be full of experimentation - Good luck!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Try a thumb pick...and use your index finger as a support...pinching the thumb pick to keep it from falling off your thumb...

Your hand should look like you're giving the okay symbol...eventually you'll get used to pinching the pick between your thumb and index finger and can move on to "normal" flat picks...

Like this...











NOT like these...








or...







or...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I guess they just invented a new guitar pick...it stays locked on the thumb better...

Perfect Touch Thumb Pick


----------

